# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  acer liquid e700_ MT6582 V4.4.2

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 acer liquid e700
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team    

```
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM9)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6582 SW:0001 Ver: CB00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x03AB800000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  BT_ADDR:001EADB262A6
  WIFI MAC:001EADB262A7
  IMEI1:353014060051681
  IMEI2:353014060051699
  id:Acer_AV0K0_E39_1.020.00_EMEA_GEN1
  version:4.4.2
  model:E39
  brand:acer
  manufacturer:Acer
  model:E39
  brand:acer
  manufacturer:Acer
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0xC00000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0xC00000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0xC80000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0xD00000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1000000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x1F00000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x2900000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x2920000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x2980000  Size:0x1000000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x3980000  Size:0x1000000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x4980000  Size:0x600000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x4F80000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x5000000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x5300000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x5D00000  Size:0x51400000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x57100000  Size:0x10000000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x67100000  Size:0x343E00000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000
>>Done.
```

 

```

  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM9)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6582 SW:0001 Ver: CB00
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x03AB800000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000/0x40000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM16)
  Reading preloader...
  Reading mbr...
  Reading ebr1...
  Reading uboot...
  Reading bootimg...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading sec_ro...
  Reading logo...
  Reading android...
  Reading cache...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

----------


## waleedabobedo

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## احمد الصاوي

مشكووووووور يا كبير

----------


## احمد الصاوي

بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد الصاوي

يا مسهل

----------


## walid badr

مشكور وجارى التحميل

----------


## allaa max

احسنت يابطل

----------


## abdou593856

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## chazaloli

الف شكرررررررررررررر

----------


## amro6

مشكور و بارك الله فيك

----------


## tweety.2010

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## moghli

مشكووووور حاري التحميييل

----------

